# ViP622 Pricing?



## vpatel (May 8, 2005)

I'm a little confused about the pricing for the 622. Dishdepot.com is taking pre-orders for the 622 for $649.00. Is Dish going to have promo for the 622 for $249.00 as an upgrade for exsisting customers? Then it seems better to wait for the promo..


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

vpatel said:


> I'm a little confused about the pricing for the 622. Dishdepot.com is taking pre-orders for the 622 for $649.00. Is Dish going to have promo for the 622 for $249.00 as an upgrade for exsisting customers? Then it seems better to wait for the promo..


The only thing we know so far is exsisting customers can LEASE a receiver for $299 starting Feb. 1, or wait until Apr. 1 to lease and get a $200 rebate making the lease $99. You do not own under this scenario. (Conditions apply, I don't remember all of them but know I qualify as I own a 942)

I haven't heard what Dish might offer as a purchase upgrade.

I'd sure like to hear any rumors floating around.... Facts would also be acceptable.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Is this for 942, 922 only? or does a 811 qualify for 200 dollar discount hehe 

EDIT: Nevermind i just get the 211 only 50 dollars, i just saw thread that said 300 dollars only for 942 921.. thx.


----------

